# Can you tell the wind direction?



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Alfie still loves to do the odd bit of retrieving even if it's just a ball. This one was thrown over my shoulder and was actually a blind retrieve 

Can you tell from his actions, which way the wind was blowing?


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm terrible at this kind of stuff, so I will avoid guessing, but it's lovely to watch Alfie enjoying himself and using his nose.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmmm, since he appeared to be quartering left and right, was it a head wind? My second guess is a left cheek wind.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Hmmm, since he appeared to be quartering left and right, was it a head wind? My second guess is a left cheek wind.


Very well done :thumbup:

If you watch, he goes back too far and couldn't get wind of it, so comes back nearer to me and picks up the scent almost immediately 

From where I was standing while he was working, the wind would have been coming from the 11 o'clock position :thumbup1:


----------



## Dogsupply (Dec 7, 2012)

It's hard for me to guess the wind direction. But its lovely to look for your pet.


----------

